# using Mortons Tenderquick for first time



## BL98 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello new to the site. I have been curing and smoking bacon with my father n law for a while now. We have always uses morton sugar cure. I have some bacon curing now with Tenderquick. My question is do you cure the same amount of time as with the sugar cure? Also we always rinsed our bacon well before smoking and fried a sample to make sure it isnt too salty do you rinse it before smoking using Tenderquick too?


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 28, 2019)

Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page.
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
All Kinds To Choose From.
 Check his bacon recipes. 
And welcome to the forum. The search feature is your friend.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 28, 2019)

When I use tenderquick,  I rinse and soak in ice water for a half hour or so.
I have never used Morton sugar cure and am not familiar with it, so I can't answer the curing time question.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 28, 2019)

im really not sure i've never used the tenderquick, but I would say us the 1/4 inch per day plus 2 days and rinse or soak when done curing, maybe someone that uses tenderquick will chime im


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2019)

BL98 said:


> Hello new to the site. I have been curing and smoking bacon with my father n law for a while now. We have always uses morton sugar cure. I have some bacon curing now with Tenderquick. My question is do you cure the same amount of time as with the sugar cure? Also we always rinsed our bacon well before smoking and fried a sample to make sure it isnt too salty do you rinse it before smoking using Tenderquick too?



This one covers all the bases when using TQ:
*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Follow ALL the Steps:
And I never had any too salty when using TQ.

One time I had one too salty when using Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 28, 2019)

If you have used the sugar cure , just treat it the same as you did before for length of curing time . The amounts of nitrate and nitrite or the same in both products . I rinse with Tender Quick but have never had to soak . If you rinsed and soaked before , I would continue to do so .

Edit ,,, Oops , there you go above .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 28, 2019)

I used tender quick the last 2 bellies I did and cold smoked for 12 hours they turned out amazing. I rinsed and then soaked for I think an hour but I don’t think the soaking was necessary. Great flavor not overly salty.


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 28, 2019)

Fallow Bears step by step instructions you can't go wrong.
Good luck


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> And I never had any too salty when using TQ.


Me either . Out of the dozens of people that have eaten the bacon , BBB and the Canadien bacon I make with your steps , no one has ever made a comment about to much salt , but they always want more , or ask if I can make them some .


----------



## BL98 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for all of the feedback sounds like The cure time is the same as well as the rinsing and soaking. I will let yall know how it turns out Im gonna go ahead and cure it for 7 days then smoke it.


----------

